# Mathews MQ1 Tuning Help!!



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I would first make sure you have the correct lengths for the 80%cam:
String 95 1/16" Cable 38 5/8" (70% Let Off)
*String 97 5/8" Cable 38 1/2"(80% Let Off)*

I would then make sure you have them routed correctly. Both ends of the string will wrap around the cam on the outside, and the cable will wrap aound the inside of the cam. The cable goes thru a little "window" sort of in the cam before attaching to the post.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

nccrutch said:


> I would first make sure you have the correct lengths for the 80%cam:
> String 95 1/16" Cable 38 5/8" (70% Let Off)
> *String 97 5/8" Cable 38 1/2"(80% Let Off)*
> 
> I would then make sure you have them routed correctly. Both ends of the string will wrap around the cam on the outside, and the cable will wrap aound the inside of the cam. The cable goes thru a little "window" sort of in the cam before attaching to the post.



Yes, I do have the correct length string and cable.

Yes, I do have them routed correctly.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Why the shorter lenths? You have the string ends on the #1 posts right?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I saw where you posted on the Mathews website as well. Thet should be able to help you out.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

red44 said:


> Why the shorter lenths? You have the string ends on the #1 posts right?


Shorter lengths of what?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

You posted you have the cable and string shorter than spec. Are you saying you started with spec lenths, and have twisted them this short in the effort to get ATA and BH?


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

red44 said:


> You posted you have the cable and string shorter than spec. Are you saying you started with spec lenths, and have twisted them this short in the effort to get ATA and BH?


I twisted them because I cannot duplicate the 100 pound test that the factory states when they measure strings and cables.

You twist the string 1/2" shorter and the cable 1/4" shorter to compensate for the 100 pounds.

This way, the string and cable are specifically at specs when installed.

I ordered the strings and cables exactly as to what Mathews lists for replacement strings and cables.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm not an expert but I'd get them back to spec lenth as best as i could just by stretching them by hand, set them on the bow with both string ends on the #1 posts, tighten the limb bolts all the way and measure ATA and BH, then look at cam rotation. They should have come to you with paper clips on them. Mine did. You probably could have put them right on without any additional twist to start with.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

i agree with red44. put the strings to measured length.get the brace right and the cam rotation correct. the A-A will fall where it may (it will be less than the advertised number). also, check your poundage. it should max out at 60 or 70, whichever limbs you have. i've really enjoyed my mq1 and it's always been a breeze to set up and tune. good luck.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry D45, I was thinking Max cam, which has multiple DL posts on the cam, disreguard the #1 posts part.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the help.

The MQ1 is fixed and will be retired, parted-out, and sold.

I am headed to my Mathews dealers in about 2 hours to get a new SB XT. :thumbs_up


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm almost afraid to ask... how do you mean fixed? Like when you get the dog fixed? :zip:


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

red44 said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask... how do you mean fixed? Like when you get the dog fixed? :zip:


Haha, no fixed meaning the cam rotation and everything is back within specs using Zebra string and cable.

I guess the MQ1 did not like the Vapor Trail.


----------

